# Quobuz Question



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Are there any Quobuz users here? If so, I have a question. Does Quobuz offer Universal Music Group recordings--namely, recordings from the DG, Phillips, and Decca catalogs?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't got anything from Qobuz in a few years, but they certainly had those labels then.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Triplets said:


> Are there any Quobuz users here? If so, I have a question. Does Quobuz offer Universal Music Group recordings--namely, recordings from the DG, Phillips, and Decca catalogs?


DG certainly the catalogue is extensive, there are some Philips recordings too. In general their catalogue is poor, I've just ditched their streaming service for that reason.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Are there any Quobuz users here? If so, I have a question. Does Quobuz offer Universal Music Group recordings--namely, recordings from the DG, Phillips, and Decca catalogs?


Perhaps this helps a bit also:
http://www.whathifi.com/qobuz/review


----------

